# Pastor`s False Teeth.. LOL



## Rainee (Jan 16, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Pastor's                                                           false teeth[/FONT]








[FONT=&quot]A Pastor                                                           goes to the                                                           dentist for a                                                           set of false                                                           teeth. The                                                           first Sunday                                                           after he gets                                                           his new teeth,                                                           he talks for                                                           only eight                                                           minutes. The                                                           second Sunday,                                                           he talks for                                                           only ten                                                           minutes. The                                                           following                                                           Sunday, he                                                           talks for 2                                                           hours and 48                                                           minutes.[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]The                                                           congregation                                                           had to mob him                                                           to get him                                                           down from the                                                           pulpit and                                                           they asked him                                                           what happened.[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]The                                                           Pastor                                                           explains the                                                           first Sunday                                                           his gums hurt                                                           so bad he                                                           couldn't talk                                                           for more than                                                           8 minutes. The                                                           second Sunday                                                           his gums hurt                                                           too much to                                                           talk for more                                                           than 10                                                           minutes. But,                                                           the third                                                           Sunday, he put                                                           his wife's                                                           teeth in by                                                           mistake and he                                                           couldn't shut                                                           up....[/FONT]


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2014)

LOL Rainee.  Good one.


----------

